

The Secret of Psalm 46 by Brian Moriarty - antiform
http://ludix.com/moriarty/psalm46.html

======
Chocobean
it's kind of a long read, but it was an interesting read.

Did you spot the headfake?

This talk wasn't about the Bible, or Bach, or Shakespear, or the secret of
Psalm 46: it's about the sensation of awe. That "....Huh!" feeling you get
from finding Easter Eggs, of decoding secrets, of discovering treasures, of
reading this transcript, that, my friends, is awe.

Understand its secret, put it in your code, and make something awesome.

------
enf
The chronology doesn't make sense: this supposedly takes place in 1979, but
the TRS-80 Model 1 was introduced in 1977.

------
antiform
There is also a link to an audio version available near the bottom of Jonathan
Blow's website [<http://number-none.com/blow/>].

------
edw519
I multiplied the gematria of the 256th word of this essay by the number of
karma points original submitter had during the first full moon after the most
recent vernal equinox. I applied this result as a siphon to the original lisp
source code of Viaweb, and held the image in a mirror. Amazingly, it spelled
"Paul Graham" backwards in ancient Aramaic. Wait a minute, the earth i s s h a
k i n g . . . .

------
trickjarrett
Fascinating stuff. Extremely effective and entertaining.

